# Intern > Meldungen und Mitglieder >  Google server down?

## slime

hoi, wollte gerade was bei google suchen als ich feststellen musste das bei mir google.com und google.de nicht mehr gehen.

jetzt ist gerade donnerstag  21.05 uhr (mmh, kann man ja auch bei dem post sehen, aber egal)

ist das nur bei mir oder ist tatsächlich der google server ausgefallen?

----------


## Myrddraal

Also bei mir geht google.de, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.

----------


## Malekith

Scheint wohl nur bei dir so zu sein...

Bei mir macht er...

----------


## Steve

keine Probleme

----------


## Berufspenner

Hi@all

Läuft ganz normal wie immer

Cu

----------


## Spike05

Bei mir ebenfalls keine Probleme!

cu

Jochen

----------


## slime

verdammt,
sau komisch,
hab neu eingewählt, jetzt macht er.

freenet ist komisch.
wäre auch extrem erstaunlich wenn google tatsächlich down wäre

----------

